# Spinning wheel basket



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

It rained yesterday, so I took some time and made a little (3" base x 4" height) basket to hang on a spinning wheel. It looks big in the picture because my Thumbellina wheel is so small. Is that what you all had in mind? Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Katherine! Gosh but you do nice work. That size seems like it might be just right. My little oil can is 2" wide and about 3 1/2" tall. This might just be the ticket we are looking for. Have you thought about a price yet?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Isn't that pretty! I used a piece of paper to get an idea of size and think it's pretty good too. Can baskets like that be dyed? Like immersed into a dye bath after it's made? And would acid dyes work or does it have to be the cellulosic (sp?) type only?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the nice comments. I usually dye all my baskets with a black walnut dye. I keep a garbage can full of dye; right now it's coming out very light because it's relatively new (I didn't dye this basket), but I've got sacks of walnuts and can make an almost black dye. You can also dye baskets or the reed with Procion MX dyes. Sometimes I do that for an effect like twill or a design, but since I never can anticipate what the current color fad is I tend now just to go with black walnut which tones down the bright reed and let the user add color via the contents. As for price, I'd say $10 plus shipping.


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

I love your baskets. I PM'd you about buying one. I made baskets many years ago, but it took me a long time. You are very talented!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Katherine - I am really interested in buying one of those bird baskets that you made. They are so cute! How is the easiest way to order something from you?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think you need to send Katherine a PM, I believe that is how she wanted to deal with selling her baskets.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Yes, send me a PM, and I'll probably reply by e-mail as I check my e-mails more often than I check in here. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Katherine - I sent you a pm! Talk to you soon!


----------

